# Sixers @ Raptors, Nov. 8th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-_76ers-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0276.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0173.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1012.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0391.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0436.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0297.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:00 EST, The Score_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 04 -- 8 November 2006​
Sixers (3-1) @ Raptors (1-2)
_The Toronto Raptors host NBA Player of the Week Allen Iverson and the Philadelphia 76ers Wednesday night at the Air Canada Centre, televised at 7:00PM on The Score and on NBA League Pass. The Raptors are coming off a matinée loss at home to the San Antonio Spurs this past Sunday. Team captain Chris Bosh scored 19 points and added 17 rebounds in the losing effort._​</td></table>​</center>


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Iggy loves to remind us that we picked him over Hoffa. At the same time Bosh abuses Webber.

Raps win 106-104


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sixers coming in on the second night of a back to back......lets put the so called running team on the floor and put this away early!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm looking forward to this game. it may prove to be a better indication of where we currently sit than any of the first 3 tilts. new jersey was game one, game one's always a little unique. milwaukee was game one at home- there was a lot of strange energy in the building that needed an outlet that night. san antonio was sitting prime on the calendar since the day our schedule was released. tonight's game seems a little "quieter", there isn't as much distraction (imo). i'm very interested to see how we come out and what alternatives we choose to resolve our problems out on the floor.

peace


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

This is the second of a back-to-back for the Sixers, so the should be ours for the taking. Plus, figure in the fact that Kevin Ollie is their starting point guard and our chances of pulling this one out increases big time.

As for Iggy, I don't know if it's Iversonitis (see Houston, Stackhouse, Hughes) but he's just not improving at a rate for someone who is expected to be an all-star in this league.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

trick said:


> This is the second of a back-to-back for the Sixers, so the should be ours for the taking. Plus, figure in the fact that Kevin Ollie is their starting point guard and our chances of pulling this one out increases big time.
> 
> As for Iggy, I don't know if it's Iversonitis (see Houston, Stackhouse, Hughes) but he's just not improving at a rate for someone who is expected to be an all-star in this league.


whos expecting him to be an all-star?!
im not.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

kirk_2003 said:


> whos expecting him to be an all-star?!
> im not.


Well I shouldn't have spoken for everyone else, but that's the vibe i'm getting...


----------



## browie (Nov 2, 2006)

Ohh boy should be a good game.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

trick said:


> This is the second of a back-to-back for the Sixers, so the should be ours for the taking. Plus, figure in the fact that Kevin Ollie is their starting point guard and our chances of pulling this one out increases big time.
> 
> As for Iggy, I don't know if it's Iversonitis (see Houston, Stackhouse, Hughes) but he's just not improving at a rate for someone who is expected to be an all-star in this league.


AI played with Allan Houston?....or am I missing something?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> AI played with Allan Houston?....or am I missing something?


I think he played a game with Byron Houston,. Byron would have been a star if it was not for AI. 

Anyway, I see a blowout tonight. Raptors by 21/


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We should definately take this game since Philly just played last night. I am a lot more confident about us doing a better job on both Iverson and Iggy since our defense seems to have noticeably improved since last year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If patterns hold true, Iverson will score a quiet 30, Iguodala will hit four or five threes, Webber will come close to a triple double, Dalembert and Korver will be less than impactful, the Raptors will shoot a lot of threes, win the battle of the boards, and close out the game with a 10-15 point margin.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Sam Dalembert is playing pretty good right now, its gonna be close. 

I will miss probably the 2nd quarter


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Speedy, since the FoxSports comparison thingy isn't working, why not use the Sportsline one?

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/headtohead/player-matchup

EDIT: just click on a player profile and you get to that page from a box on the left hand side.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Speedy, since the FoxSports comparison thingy isn't working, why not use the Sportsline one?
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/headtohead/player-matchup
> 
> EDIT: just click on a player profile and you get to that page from a box on the left hand side.


Yeah, I will, nice call.

Don't know what's wrong with the Fox one.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Philly is currently the 3rd worst rebounding team for some reason. Maybe thats a good sign for us


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> Philly is currently the 3rd worst rebounding team for some reason. Maybe thats a good sign for us


I move the line up. Raptors win by 26


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

^ I'll take that!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raps should take advantage of the fact that the Sixers played last night. Get ready for a high-paced, run-and-gun game.

Come on Raptors!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This should be a fun one. I expect the boys to come out firing, knowing that they have to take the next two games before heading out on the road. 

Sixers have a solid squad, better than many anticipated, but they're still pretty shallow and we can definitely take advantage.

I guess Parker will start guarding AI?


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Rasho is really helpin us with his shot blockin and his ability to actually cover the bigs. Something we havent had in a long time.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Am I the only one that thinks Jones is really hogging the ball?.....


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

kindred said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Jones is really hogging the ball?.....


Ya i think so too, he looked off Bargnani at the end of the first quarter just to name an example


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Who-C said:


> Ya i think so too, he looked off Bargnani at the end of the first quarter just to name an example



And now he can't catch passes from calderon...damn


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

I think the fans just boo'ed bargnani 

that didn't take long lol. He must be giving them hoffa flashbacks everytime he misses


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

When the **** did ya'll get TJ Ford?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

we traded Vince Carter for him


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

This quarter can't end soon enough. 4-18 from the field - yuck.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

anyone else think the fans are just waiting for an excuse to boo bargs? I got that feeling last game too

when he screws up, it's like the rumbling starts and they're about to boo but they get cold feet at the last second (except for that one play tonight)

our fans still seem really, really [email protected] off in general imo


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

We should be up more than 5. 

Pretty good D on AI.

TJ needs to hit his layups - he hangs in the air too long.

Garbo needs to hit his 3s.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> anyone else think the fans are just waiting for an excuse to boo bargs? I got that feeling last game too
> 
> when he screws up, it's like the rumbling starts and they're about to boo but they get cold feet at the last second (except for that one play tonight)
> 
> our fans still seem really, really [email protected] off in general imo



Obviously Bargani carries even more, I would say way more expectations from the fans than Hoffa...and of course, Bargani's performance so far doesn't meet that kind of expectations...


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> When the **** did ya'll get TJ Ford?


When did you crawl out from under your rock?

Brutal shooting in the 1st half. Not the worst display of shot selection just not falling. I agree Jones was playing a little selfishly. 

I've decided that Sam's biggest fault is his tendency to make mass substitutions. It kills momentum. The second unit did a good job picking up where the first left off, but the first came out cold in the 2nd quarter. I think he needs to slowly integrate players so they each pick up the momentum started by the unit on the floor. 

AB looks to be lacking confidence. That scares me.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Sixers are playing with a lot more energy than the raps now...I don't like this...


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Frig, this sucks, we HAD this game! Now it looks to be slipping away!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Our backcourt shooting hurt us...Parker played great defense on AI but was not shooting well, and Ford is really hesitant on his shots....


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

what just happened with Jorge?


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Even Dalembert is dominaitng against us...I shudder to think what would happen if we take on better centers....


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

On the other hand, Bosh is owning Dalembert....i guess that offsets it...


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

grr we all know AI is gonna do that....


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

So I've got no coverage on this side of the globe, but I'm assuming Mo's injured?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> I think the fans just boo'ed bargnani
> 
> that didn't take long lol. He must be giving them hoffa flashbacks everytime he misses


That's terrible. And I would think that Bargs will remember this when he does finally breakthrough. I mean, it took Yao Ming like 20 games before he had his first 20pt performance. 

And looks like a very exciting game right now, going right down to the wire.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

OMFG!!!! Bosh with a desperation 3, contested too!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OH MY GOD CHRIS BOSH!
OH MY GOD CHRIS BOSH!
OH MY GOD CHRIS BOSH!
OH MY GOD CHRIS BOSH!

Holy mother****ing ****! Chris Bosh with a threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bosh with the rainmaker!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:06.1 TOR - C. Bosh made a 32-foot three-pointer from near midcourt 

??? wow somebody's gotta send me a clip of that.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Bosh - 29 and 14 with a possible game winning basket, Bosh for MVP


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Nerve Racking game my heart was beating fast as hell for the final 2 min lol


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

RAPTORS WIN! RAPTORS WIN! RAPTORS WIN!

Holy, jeez, Iggy scared the **** outta me. The ending to tonights game reminded me too much of the ending to our loss to NJ last year at home.

Awesome game.

LETS GO RAPTORS!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow just wow.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow-wow-we-wah! I like!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

YEAH!!!

RAPTORS WIN! RAPTORS WIN!! RAPTORS WIN!!!

I was definitely worried there for a bit but CB4 comes through IN THE CLUTCH!

I liked Mitchell's use of Hump and Joey.

TJ makes the lefty layup in the clutch. Missed a few freethrows but I'm more concerned about the layups.

Awesome. We needed a win and we got it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> :06.1 TOR - C. Bosh made a 32-foot three-pointer from near midcourt
> 
> ??? wow somebody's gotta send me a clip of that.


Coming to a highlight reel near you.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> Iggy loves to remind us that we picked him over Hoffa. At the same time Bosh abuses Webber.
> 
> Raps win 106-104




Holy **** congrats on that prediction



Anyways that was Nets v.s Raptors all over with the Calderon hit 1st and misses 2nd and if iggy made that three it would of been wow......

Raps 2-2 WOOT!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Wow-wow-we-wah! I like!


high five!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

FANTASTIC GAME !!!!
That was just insane ...
Solid performances from our boys tonight... I think they really wanted that WIN kids.

BOSH
CALDERON !!!
GRAHAM ... hello !!! where've you been son ???
JONES .. with some good 'D' and some good points on the board 
HUMPHRIES ...yikes ... we should give him more play <count on it>
PARKER ... anotehr good effort from this kid too 


MO PETE .. Sitting out most of the game? Especially after a pretty good start? hmmmm Last year that would have killed us, but this year we're so deep and everyone else came up strong so we could actually afford to have him sit... wonder why though??
Nice WIN ...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

First things first, Joey Graham was impressive tonight. Not only did he hit his shots and play with energy, he was working on defense, moving his feet, knees bent, good shuffle, working through screens, the whole lot. Hopefully this is a turning point in the young season for him--a confidence boost is what the doctor ordered for him and it's overdue.

I hope that discussion about whether or not Bosh is clutch is debunked. Bosh was stellar in crunch time tonight drawing fouls and making shots. That three pointer would be a fluke if it was the first time he's done that. It isn't. Plus he hit another three tonight showing the range is there when he needs it.

I know people are going to make a big deal out of Bosh's early season statline (22/13 thus far). What's more important, to me, is the aggressiveness and the lack of symptoms from his heel spurs. He looks fine, dominant at times. Can't overstate how his presence and mentality improve our chances for success.

On the downside I've noticed that Bosh is holding the ball too much, something he's prone to doing in the early part of the season. The faster he makes up his mind the better off he'll be. Plus his assist numbers are starting to enter Amare Stoudemire territory, which I'm sure is something he'll look to correct.

To flip it around there are a lot of guys on our team this year who won't have incredible statlines but continue to have and will have big impacts on the game. Anthony Parker, for one, is a skilled player. His defensive energy and his veteran savvy are invaluable to the flow of the game. Aside from a drop in three point shooting, we don't miss a beat when Parker is in for Peterson, which is saying a lot as you guys know how much I think of Mo. The best thing about it is I think Parker will grow as a player as the season goes on. He is reminding me a lot of Doug Christie.

Nesterovic is the other guy who is a difference maker without having the gilded boxscores hanging in his locker. I don't know exactly how Sam is using him (except for tonight, when it was obvious he had to stick with Hump). I think Garbo is struggling and I'd like to see Rasho stealing more of his minutes. But he doesn't complain and when he does play his minutes are meaningful. I think once Sam develops more trust in him he'll get more burn and will be featured more towards the end of games.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Great finish, Bosh really manned up at the end

but the bricklaying tonight was crazy, time to hit the shooting drills


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Somebody's got to explain to me how the Sixers draft Rodney Carney ahead of Rondo, Williams, and Douby, and start Kevin ****ing Ollie next to Iverson. O rly?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Somebody's got to explain to me how the Sixers draft Rodney Carney ahead of Rondo, Williams, and Douby, and start Kevin ****ing Ollie next to Iverson. O rly?


Was a questionable call, though Carney does have plenty of potential, but obviously the sixers are okay with AI logging plenty of minutes at the point.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Was a questionable call, though Carney does have plenty of potential, but obviously the sixers are okay with AI logging plenty of minutes at the point.


Potential maybe but this team is banking on Iguodala and Korver for the future of the wing spots. Having a point guard to help them would be nice, no?

And Carney got a DNP tonight, don't know if he's injured or what.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Easily best game of the year so far


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Sam has to find more PT for Humphries out there...the guy didnt do anything wrong in the 13 mins that he was playing....

have him play the 5 in the second unit along with Garbajosa and to an extent Bargnani...whatever the case, we need more of what Hump does for us and thats play good D, rebound, and get those garbage points for us...


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

13 mins is more than enough for Humphries. He'll be a liability if he's anything but a bit player.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I liked Bosh's game. I like how he took charge at the end. Ford had an off game. It happens. Graham looked decent. Let's see if he can do that for a few games in a row.

And I liked Parker's adjustments throughout.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

very exciting game, i hope Graham can gain some confidence from this game and improve a bit more, i dont expect that type of game from him everynight. If this game was last year we definetly would have lost.

did anyone notice Sam laughing when Bosh came back to the bench after hitting the 3?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Exciting game for fans, but hard to be too happy about it when evaluating the Raps.

The 6ers were on a back to back and played only 8 guys til Dalembert fouled out. Our pace had zero effect on them just as it has all year long. In fact PHI got stronger as the game went on scoring 29 and 35 points in the final 2 quarters. So much for wearing people down.

Raps only won the first Q, then lost the middle 2 and only managed a tie in the 4th with a desperation 3 from Bosh. Not great.

PHI shoots almost 50% while the Raps seem stuck around 40%.

There were positives, but they were all individual things like Graham, Hump, and Bosh having big games. Parker is looking more solid every game as he gets comfortable. 

But our team as a whole is a mess. How many dunks did PHI get? Embarassing. And on offense its all about jumpers. Joey looked aggressive and confident but really all he did was shoot well last night. To me Sam isn't playing to his strengths at all.

As for tj I will address him in the other thread.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

other quick notes, where was Andrea for most of the game? Garbo keeps getting abused by back to the basket type players. I see Hammer jumping up in the depth chart at the back up C


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

what a game! i gotta say, that was incredible fun. lots of memories written from those four quarters, wow. great entertainment.

things i liked:

1) rasho. i don't know if this guy is gonna get a single compliment today but he deserves it. as this year wears on, it's becoming pretty obvious that we're going to *learn how* to use him. i'll mention the same thing about another player in a second, but we're getting used to having rasho on the floor now. and while the road may look rocky at times, it'll inevitably look better as we get used to having him. and he surprised me, too: i thought he looked very intelligent against the sixers- he wasn't missing plays, he wasn't getting fooled. if anything, it was quite the opposite.

i mean, for the first few games, it looked like we were treating him as a weapon. we were _looking_ for him in offensive sets, and even setting him up in iso at times. but he's not that kind of weapon and i think we're slowly beginning to realize that. it'll just take some time... but i'm glad it looks better already.

2) humphries. this guy has been a fantastic addition. he does (imo) absolutely everything better than hoffa, i just can't get it (the comparison) out of my head- absolutely _everything_. what a score.

3) the... second? unit. just saw that we already have a "did mo pete get traded?" thread. it's not a surprise but it's somewhat satisfying. i don't know how many people caught the group that was on the floor for the end of the third q and first four mins of the fourth but it's hard to believe: jose calderon, fred jones, joey graham, jorge garbajosa and kris humphries. exactly zero starters... and two end of the bench'ers. and they were playing so well that: i) i didn't know if sam would take them out of the game at all; ii) the starters were sitting together on the bench just... watching. i don't think swirsky even noticed since the backups were performing so well- at least not until he started wondering about tj, "where's ford? he's been sitting forever!" yeah chuck, look to tj's left- there's chris, on his right is mop, beside mop is parker, beside parker is nesterovic and next to rasho is andrea. they didn't even look like they were anxious to get back in the game. they were more wondering, "_are_ we going to get back in the game?" fantastic.

things that bothered me a little:

1) garbajosa. he's clearly struggling and i thought he should've been sitting for humphries well before kris even got in the game. he was getting hurt regularly on the boards, and his shot is so flat right now that you can't even appreciate his offensive game. once he gets it turned around, though, i'm sure he'll become a key contributor, but that time was not last night. i thought he should've taken more pine. i thought we were almost lucky that he got gashed above the eye. and i thought the second unit mentioned above was playing well in spite of him, not because of him.

2) tj's going to get slagged- and for me, not unexpectedly. this was bound to happen. i think it's the same thing we're going through with rasho: we're simply not used to him yet. in tj's case, it's more two-sided: he's not used to us either. with a new point guard, the transition will never be seamless- let alone with another 8 new faces on the team for whom to find roles. in fact, it's going to be ugly, and it's already been ugly. it's true, and i expect that to continue for some time yet. but not forever. the speed at which he moves (if nothing else) is conducive to bringing out our players' most exceptional talents, as well as his own, it's just a matter of time. i mean, this is a professional basketball player- he doesn't miss layups unless there's a mental obstacle causing him to miss them (think rafael araujo). we need to relax, i think, because this is only temporary.

who knows, it might even get uglier- but i suggest we turn our eye from his critics right now because this wasn't going to be easy no matter what. just give it a chance. i already see fruits on the tree. we're slowly finding our track with tj ford on the engine.

3) sam. listen, i like this man. but it bugs me that he develops some players the way he does. it's one thing to sit andrea bargnani after mago shows nothing last night. fine. but joey graham was having an excellent game- until he had a single mental mishap in the second quarter and sam sat him for it. it's like sam was waiting for joey to... not be perfect, make an error, whatever, to give him an _excuse_ to sit him. for me, i don't care that he wanted to sit him. sit him. put fred back in the game. but understand that you don't sit him after he makes an error, at least not at this point in his career. you don't want him bringing that error back to the bench and mulling over it- especially not after he plays the way he played to begin last night. imo, that's not the way to develop a kid like joey graham. if anything, wait until he makes another nice play and then take him out. have him feel positive as he walks off the floor- that's paramount.

but i wouldn't be fair if i chose to not redeem sam a little bit here: he did give joey another chance in the second half, in crucial minutes, which was very astute of him. he effectively displayed his appreciation for most of joey's contributions to that point, and allowed said error to slide into joey's subconscious. that was an excellent decision, i thought. but i do think sam regrets having taken him out when he did to begin with, which probably led to the way he treated him in the fourth quarter. i guess this is a learning opportunity for sam, too.

---

all in all, great game. loved it. holds great promise for the future of this team, i reckon.

peace


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Iggy loves to remind us that we picked him over Hoffa. At the same time Bosh abuses Webber.
> 
> Raps win 106-104


too bad i didn't take my pre-game predition to vegas.

Thought I would mention that ESPN was showing the Bosh game winning shot over and over. nasty close up on his face following the shot. he looked gutta.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Wow-wow-we-wah! I like!


my wife, she died, in a field


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Rasho and Humphries need more minutes, and until the Euros can hit there shots I would slide them ahead of Garbagosa and definetely Bargnani in the rotation.

someones minutes is gonna get cut, I love the motivational factor.....you know MoPete wasn't happy with his minutes, hopefully he will bring it next game


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> Iggy loves to remind us that we picked him over Hoffa. At the same time Bosh abuses Webber.
> 
> Raps win 106-104


 This is the craziest post ever.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> my wife, she died, in a field


hi-five. :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I didn't get to watch the game because I was out all day, but nice win. Clutch shot by Bosh, he surprised me there. Let's hope this not just one fluke moment (even though i remember the clutch three he hit in his rookie year) let it continue Bosh.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ballocks said:


> 3) sam. listen, i like this man. but it bugs me that he develops some players the way he does. it's one thing to sit andrea bargnani after mago shows nothing last night. fine. but joey graham was having an excellent game- until he had a single mental mishap in the second quarter and sam sat him for it. it's like sam was waiting for joey to... not be perfect, make an error, whatever, to give him an _excuse_ to sit him. for me, i don't care that he wanted to sit him. sit him. put fred back in the game. but understand that you don't sit him after he makes an error, at least not at this point in his career. you don't want him bringing that error back to the bench and mulling over it- especially not after he plays the way he played to begin last night. imo, that's not the way to develop a kid like joey graham. if anything, wait until he makes another nice play and then take him out. have him feel positive as he walks off the floor- that's paramount.
> 
> but i wouldn't be fair if i chose to not redeem sam a little bit here: he did give joey another chance in the second half, in crucial minutes, which was very astute of him. he effectively displayed his appreciation for most of joey's contributions to that point, and allowed said error to slide into joey's subconscious. that was an excellent decision, i thought. but i do think sam regrets having taken him out when he did to begin with, which probably led to the way he treated him in the fourth quarter. i guess this is a learning opportunity for sam, too.


I agree completely on Garbajosa, he played like garbage. If Rasho or Humphries had his minutes the game wouldn't have been so close, if only because Dalambert wouldn't have gotten so many uncontested rebounds. His play was pathetic on both ends of the court and could have cost us the game.

I'm not feeling the Mitchell complaints though. I think he's been solid so far this season, even in the losses. And apart from keeping Jorge in last night's game too long, I think he did a great job against the Sixers too. I loved how he went back to playing Joey, like you said, and Kris. I think Joey played in each quarter too. Basically Sam's sending a message that if you want to stay on the court you have to produce. Graham hadn't done much in the first few games either, so he was understandably on a shorter leash, but he still got more burn in the second half, which shows coach's confidence in him.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'm not feeling the Mitchell complaints though. I think he's been solid so far this season, even in the losses. And apart from keeping Jorge in last night's game too long, I think he did a great job against the Sixers too. I loved how he went back to playing Joey, like you said, and Kris. I think Joey played in each quarter too. Basically Sam's sending a message that if you want to stay on the court you have to produce. Graham hadn't done much in the first few games either, so he was understandably on a shorter leash, but he still got more burn in the second half, which shows coach's confidence in him.


true, i agree. i didn't really mean for it to reflect how i feel about sam's coaching in general, just the things he does at times with certain players. i thought joey played well enough on wednesday to not be shown the bench after his first mistake- if only to preserve the confidence he had displayed to that point in the game.

but i agree, i think sam's been more than competent this year. staying with the sixers game, i think sam deserves credit for the inbounds play with 6 seconds left. i don't know if that was his set piece or someone else's (alex's?), but since sam gets criticized mercilessly at times for his 'incompetence' at drawing up plays out of timeouts, i thought he deserved some brownie points here. 6.1 seconds left, we were going to get fouled immediately, chris cut hard to the ball but couldn't find room (on purpose?), at which point jose (our best free throw shooter?) cut away to the corner and drew the foul. he missed 1 of 2, ok, and it was only an inbounds play with no intentions of actually _doing anything_ with the ball, but it was still successful. if chris had caught the pass, it would've been our franchise superstar on the line. as it turned out, jose caught the pass and he's probably our most reliable free throw shooter. pretty safe.

either way, i thought it was a creative play call for those two. it was simple yet effective. chris was a decoy away from the intended passing lane, and it should've (imo) taken more than the 0.3 seconds off the clock that it did (who's the clock manager at the acc?). i thought sam deserved some credit for coming up with it.

peace


----------

